# Need help with where to print my logo



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok I need serious help here.

My design is done. It has 3 colours. It also has a small gradient effect that I wanted to keep on it and also a shadow effect. 

It is my company logo.

http://www.flickcabin.com/sessions/2964f5bd6bba2b31ae7a769ceef2184104468e5c/FFLAME_revised.gif

Now I was keeping Spread**** as my number one choice because I loved their choices - design shirts especially the black red stripe one - my g/f would love that punk kind of look with my logo on it

Anyways - I figured the best way for my logo and only way with SS was to be Offset.

Now they just emailed me - as well as set up costs which I was willing to pay - apparently with Offset Printing, the design WILL fade after 3 months - So I was like WTF? I pay extra for setup then it's going to fade? The lady said to me - Well just sell as many before 3 months - I said this isn't about me making money lady, this is things to give to people as gifts. I'm not giving a gift to someone which will soon fade away.

Ok so I really want these printed.

On high quality - as Offset is supposed to be on SS.

What can I do now?

I wanted to try my logo out on - Black, a purple kind of color like in the picture above and any other interesting designs if I came across any like the striped tops on SS.

I want something that will print my logo off on high quality - I'm big on quality - even if it means dishing out more money, if the quality will be worth it, I'm happy


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

take your logo to a screen printer in your area and have them printed traditionally with plasticol inks. Fairly easy print.


----------



## titerewear (Jan 9, 2007)

What kind of media are you printing this logo on? What is the size? How many prints? In an Offset printing press this art would be considered full color or CMYK. If you explain these questions I might be able to shed some light.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you're going with a print on demand fulfillment service, this could be done by CafePress, Zazzle, Printfection or any print on demand service that uses a direct to garment printer which can handle those type fades better in an "on demand" environment.



> Now they just emailed me - as well as set up costs which I was willing to pay - apparently with Offset Printing, the design WILL fade after 3 months - So I was like WTF? I pay extra for setup then it's going to fade? The lady said to me - Well just sell as many before 3 months


The response from the customer service rep isn't too encouraging, but I'm not sure how they are doing the "offset" printing on t-shirts that makes it fade so soon. I haven't heard offset and t-shirts used together except for spreadshirt.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> I haven't heard offset and t-shirts used together


 its a first for me all together


----------



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

I was told by SS also with Offset i would have to print minimum of 50 - 

I dont have a set limit - the less the better but doesnt matter, whatever the deal is

i want to print on tshirts - girl tshirts - 

black - and if there is a nice purple then also that

also - if there is a cool design like stripes or something im happy for that too

im open


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

again your best bet is to find a local screen printer. Search around and purchase your own shirts. Drop ship to the printer andemail the art. All you should be charged is 
Film/Seps, Screen set up and actual print fees.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

With a minimum of 50 shirts, I agree that a local screen printer is probably going to be your best option.

They'll be able to source the different blanks and print the shirts for you as well once you give them the artwork.

You'll just have to have a site setup to sell the t-shirts once they are printed.


----------



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks guy - what do you think is the best type of printing I can get for best quality on this?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

the art dictates the type of printing/separation. Thats a simple spot color print with halftones.
3-clr: White, Pink and Light Blue


----------

